# Know any good Blogs?



## bthom (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm fairly new to raising chicken, and I'd like to start immersing myself into the culture as much as possible. I figure one of the most effective ways is getting to know some bloggers. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## HarlemChicks (May 29, 2013)

Fresh eggs Daily & Urban Chicken Podcast are two that I LOVE! As a newbie myself, they along with this forum, & Backyard chicken forum have been extremely helpful!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Natural Chicken Keeping and Backyard Chicken are good sources of info. The Chicken Chick is very popular but I'm not a fan. I left a comment there correcting some wrong info she posted and instead of getting a response, or the info being corrected I was just blocked from leaving comments :/


----------

